# Showroom TTS's



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

For those down the smoke, Audi City London now has a Vegas Yellow TTS Coupe in the showroom (seat colour is black, I think...!) and Finchley Rd has a Tango Red TTS Coupe. Anyone spotted any other TTS's?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Harold Wood also has a yellow one. Ipswich has a white TTS which I had a test drive in


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's good you got a test drive. I might have to pop over. What did you think to its performance?

The Harald Wood one is here:

viewtopic.php?t=997297



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Just seen this in Audi Derby... Like the colour and black calipers!!
























Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Thanks very much Aquazi. That's what I'm getting with 20" rims and privacy glass, not until September though


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Its a stunning colour combo... Do prefer the black calipers compared to red which most seem to have gone for!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I've gone for red calipers to match the 'S' livery. I think they look good, saw them on a Daytona Grey S Line with 20" rims.

Have you got a full rear shot, would love to see that. Cheers
Steve


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Think that's a nano grey, same as I have.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Stansted audi have a sepang blue it looks fantastic ,the grey one looks like the rear is really high like a 50s hot rod lol


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

the tango red TTS at Finchley Road Audi.. I think I'm loving this colour the more I see it


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Tronic said:


> the tango red TTS at Finchley Road Audi.. I think I'm loving this colour the more I see it


It is a lovely colour but too close to Volcano Red for my liking so I had to choose another colour this time around!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Tronic said:
> 
> 
> > the tango red TTS at Finchley Road Audi.. I think I'm loving this colour the more I see it
> ...


I ordered Tango on strength of photos alone. Haven't seen it in the flesh. 

Too close to Volcano??...It looks a lot redder than that. :?

In fact, redder than recent Audi reds.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think he was referring to his current car.

Btw, you'll love the Glacier 35mph, it really pops in the sun (in a subtle way).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pops and subtle?
If I'm to be boldly vague, or even recklessly discreet - those words are diametrically opposed.... Not sure how thats possible.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Pops and subtle?
> If I'm to be boldly vague, or even recklessly discreet - those words are diametrically opposed.... Not sure how thats possible.


Mr Toshiba is back ladies and gentleman


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i thought i was having a dyslexia moment - i had to read it twice..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol! I think you get the gist of it tho'


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Crewe Audi glacier 20" and express red seats...


































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And is this rather nice 20" Daytona yours..?!
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those wheels are nasty...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Those wheels are nasty...


I think nasty is a trifle unfair (each to their own I guess). I'd be more concerned with the pain of cleaning all the spokes. It must rate 10/10 on the difficulty stakes..


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

SpudZ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Those wheels are nasty...
> ...


Nah agreed nasty


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

So nasty that Audi have used them in just about all their promo :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Each to their own


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol tots!
They remind me of the old MK1 wheels that were also less than popular.. They just don't suit a sporty car.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Lol tots!
> They remind me of the old MK1 wheels that were also less than popular.. They just don't suit a sporty car.


So that will be why Audi are fitting them on the new R8 V10 Plus then, because that's not sporty at all is it. :? :? :? 
Each to there own, but I love them that's why I have ordered them on mine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are NOT the same Y wheel. :? You might want to take another look. :lol: The club sport was shown with the R8 like wheels. Even if they "were" (which they are not) fitted to "something" else, it doesn't change anything... The ones on the TT don't look sporty, they are a look back to the TTs of old with the U wheels.





































[smiley=book2.gif]

However, your money, your car.... your choice.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

They are very similar and look great. Prefer to have black gloss for the inner-Kilburn in me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

I must admit I feel that those 20" are a bit retro for an otherwise very current looking car. They look great in the pics and will defo be a nightmare to clean. To me, the uncluttered look is what Audi do best (e.g. the 18" Ronals on the Mark 1 3.2).

Despite thinking I'd read the Mark 3 brochure carefully, I hadn't realised the diamond pattern seats aren't repeated in the rear, as in the red leather pics above. Bit of a shame imo.

Taste in colour and patterns are bound to vary!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sepang Blue TTS:

Edit - photos removed as showing number plate.

I will try to repost soon.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope that bonnet is not properly shut? Looking at the gap on the LHS, you could get your hand between the headlight to hood. RHS looks ok.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Those wheels are nasty...
> ...


... as well as the extremely low profile and the state of the roads in the UK. Not sure they stand much of a chance :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ptill1 said:


> Hope that bonnet is not properly shut? Looking at the gap on the LHS, you could get your hand between the headlight to hood. RHS looks ok.


Probably assembled by the same bod who fitted the sills to some of the TTS's in other posts... :lol:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sherry13 thanks for continuing to post these helpful pictures.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> ptill1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that bonnet is not properly shut? Looking at the gap on the LHS, you could get your hand between the headlight to hood. RHS looks ok.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


can_quattro said:


> Sherry13 thanks for continuing to post these helpful pictures.


+1 Great job.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you guys, really appreciate that. Hopefully more to come.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

